# String Making



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

I've been making my Recurve and Trad strings for years but recently I threw all caution to the wind and made a string and cable set for my compound. Did my research. Learned a ton. And, 6 attempts later... Voila!

The side effect is a couple of brave souls have now volunteered their bows for my continued education!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks good. What did you use for materials?


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

8190


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I prefer 452X.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Why?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Little less stretch and twist I find


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

for compounds


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work! 8190 is a great material and is what I prefer to work with...


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

shakyshot said:


> Little less stretch and twist I find


Odd... I've put about 400-ish shots through the bow and didn't have any stretch or twisting issues. Must have horseshoes in my yin-yang.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Im not much of a fan of 8190, works fine for a string material for me, cables not so much. Definitely better materials for on the compounds,


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Shawn R. Where did you get your info to end up with 8190.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Through the research I've been doing on AT and through a couple of other string makers that seem to prefer it over the other materials. Then I tested on my bow, with fantastic results. Have put it on a couple of other bows with the same results.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I hear that some string makers are using different material for the cables. not sure why but it seems to work for them.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Yup. Heard that too.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

I like 8190 for my string and 452X for the cables. This combo performs very well.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Robert Piette said:


> I like 8190 for my string and 452X for the cables. This combo performs very well.


Robert, please explain why?


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice job, Ive never used 8190 but heard great things about it. Im stuck on 452x .
Some use 8190 for strings and 452x for cable do to stability in cables and speed for 8190 in string. 
I have done this with 8125 for string in the past now i just stick with 452x all around and sometimes use 8125 all around since i still have lots of it with no complaints.

Enjoy your string making get adictive.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

ShawnRees said:


> Robert, please explain why?


8190 is strong, durable, fast, and it seem less susceptible to peep rotation in the summer heat. The 452X is very stable, so it makes for good cables.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Robert Piette said:


> 8190 is strong, durable, fast, and it seem less susceptible to peep rotation in the summer heat. The 452X is very stable, so it makes for good cables.


I hear you on the peep rotation. The strings I've made thus far haven't twisted and seem very stable. It's the 452x I'm interested in, in regard to stretch. 8190 does not appear to stretch, does 452x?


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

ShawnRees said:


> I hear you on the peep rotation. The strings I've made thus far haven't twisted and seem very stable. It's the 452x I'm interested in, in regard to stretch. 8190 does not appear to stretch, does 452X
> 
> No, the 452X holds up very well.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup 452X works great especially on the cables... it's a tried and true material. Think of it this way... for example how much does a single twist affect the synchronization on a hybrid cam system? A single twist in the buss cable with a twist ratio or around 1.5" equates to maybe a 1/16" variation in the overall length and yet will significantly affect the cam synch. The vectran content of 452X aids in the stability of the material and stability of the finished dimension is a good thing especially in the cables.

Will be interesting to see how the new X blend turns out... from what I hear it sounds very promising.

Have fun with it... you're off to a great start!

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nuge have you not tried the X yet? I've got some coming that I'm gonna run on my hunting bow for the next 6 months see how it holds up. Just waiting for flo colours in the Fury which I'm gonna try on my target bow.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

My new threads are made of bcy X, done by EX-WOLVERINE here on AT, simply awesome strings


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Nuge have you not tried the X yet? I've got some coming that I'm gonna run on my hunting bow for the next 6 months see how it holds up. Just waiting for flo colours in the Fury which I'm gonna try on my target bow.


Nope not yet... next order I make will have a few spools of X included. Looking forward to seeing how it pans out.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

ShawnRees said:


> I've been making my Recurve and Trad strings for years but recently I threw all caution to the wind and made a string and cable set for my compound. Did my research. Learned a ton. And, 6 attempts later... Voila!
> 
> The side effect is a couple of brave souls have now volunteered their bows for my continued education!


shawn did your package arrive .munch


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

No, not yet.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Could be a very sexy string and cable set coming!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

We can always use more (good) string makers willing to back their products. Shoot me a pm when your up and running and I'll give you a try. 
Cheers Charles


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

crkelly said:


> We can always use more (good) string makers willing to back their products. Shoot me a pm when your up and running and I'll give you a try.
> Cheers Charles


Will do, should be shortly and thanks!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Shawn ,did you pick a name for your new strings. Goodluck with your new endeavour


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Yup, the brand is Dark Wolf.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Ya tommy thought that would be it. Cool name


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Custom string put on an old single cam for a finger shooter, 3 colours, 104" long! 

I think the next time I do this one, a pinstripe is in order.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Those tri colour strings look real pretty Shawn


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Complete.

Another Dark Wolf String and Cable set joins the pack.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Ouwooooooooo !!!!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

What


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

cheaplaughs said:


> What


Ouwoooooooo !!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Oh ok


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you thought about an arrow line yet. That would be a great name for arrows. I definitely would buy some.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

cheaplaughs said:


> Have you thought about an arrow line yet. That would be a great name for arrows. I definitely would buy some.


Hmmmm...


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

ShawnRees said:


> Hmmmm...


Would this be the language( tongues) spoken of by the old biblical Hebrew masters.lol


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

How's toms new string working with the spirals.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

He seems to like it. Says the bow is shooting "awesome."

New string colours arrived today!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

He must be hitting paper now.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

cheaplaughs said:


> He must be hitting paper now.


No, the string is too fast. He had to adjust.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Americas Best Bowstrings new Platinum string are only made with 1 colour and 452x with halo servings.There is only 3 people at there facility making these to keep the quality top notch.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

DODGE-3D said:


> Americas Best Bowstrings new Platinum string are only made with 1 colour and 452x with halo servings.There is only 3 people at there facility making these to keep the quality top notch.


Prefer a Dark Wolf string set.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

No Thanks Shawn ,I will stick with ABB.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

DODGE-3D said:


> No Thanks Shawn ,I will stick with ABB.


That's cool. I'm the only one that makes Dark Wolf so I have to like them... lol.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Gonna be busy next week... 14 sets to make. I LIKE IT.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Saw a hot pink one on your bow last week. Pretty sexy...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Are your string sets guaranteed for built to spec & peep twist.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Spec, yes. Only one issue reported so far in regard to peep rotation and that was resolved.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

14 sets that's a great start to your business. I was in Ohio this weekend and saw the string making equipment broken rack uses. Pretty impressive.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

There are some pretty cool set ups out there that's for sure. Did you get them to make you a set?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Their making one for my new e35. They called elite on Friday,elite built two bows for Tomas and I. And they were in Ohio sat at lunch. We ordered them after 5pm on Friday.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

You can check out the factory one for measurements if you wish.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Cancer shoot would be a great venue for your strings.


----------

